# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Sorta antique style bookmark

## ChickPea

I bought a calendar at Christmas time of Antique maps. It was just a cheapo thing from one of those shops that magically appear in the run-up to Christmas and it's quite nice. A couple of months back, it had a map that I really, really liked and I vowed to make one in that style.

I haven't started the full map yet, so this bookmark is more of a practice run. I never print anything at home, and I suspect my labels are probably too small, but... I'm practising! I decided to do a greyscale version too, and I might try printing it on our bog-standard office laser printer. The place names came from my fav Elizabethan place name generator. 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

Thought I might share a photo of the original calendar pic too. Just a phone pic so not the greatest quality.

----------


## Chashio

Love that  :Very Happy:

----------


## Voolf

I have seen this map style long time ago, nice idea to make a bookmark like this. Good job.

----------


## tilt

Very nice style and yes.. books are better  :Wink:

----------


## Greg

I was just thinking of doing an old atlas style bookmark myself to join in the fray. Should be a bit different style to yours those ChickPea and I like where you're going already with these practice ones.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

That's a great idea - and well made  :Very Happy: 

Thanks for sharing it, ChickPea  :Very Happy:

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks guys! Glad you like them.  :Smile: 

I couldn't resist trying to print them out on our office printer. The coloured one looked like crap (might look better on an actual colour printer) but the black & white one wasn't too awful. Labels are legible if you peer at them, but realistically they're too small. My rhumb lines almost disappeared too. Ah the joys of print vs digital!

I took a photo just for fun.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

The resolution of B/W printers is never as great as the resolution of colour ones.  (I think I remember a copier maintenance man telling me once that its only about half or even less).

You will probably be able to read it all just fine if you print both of them on a colour printer  :Wink:

----------


## ChickPea

I don't have a colour printer at home. I said to myself that when I got good at mapmaking, I'd buy one. Needless to say, I'm still waiting....  :Razz: 

I can see the dot pattern where the printer approximates shading on the ones I printed out, and you're right that it's pretty poor resolution. (I did set 300 dpi in the settings.) Doesn't really matter though, it was only for myself for fun and I'm actually not entirely unhappy with the way it turned out, crappy resolution or not. It's printed on card and I can definitely use it without feeling embarrassed haha!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mouse

Well I'd say it was LONG overdue!!!

----------


## ChickPea

Oh you!!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ThomasR

Nice one CP ! Really dig that authentic style  :Wink:

----------


## Abu Lafia

It looks fabulous Chickpea! Great to see the "Elizabethan place name generator" at work (not sure on which map you used it before, but i remember you mentioning it a while ago...) Also, i really like the printed version! I bet there are lots of digital filters only to emulate exactly such a wonderful look!  :Very Happy: 
Looking forward to see a bigger project of yours in this style.

----------


## kacey

These look great ChickPea, I don't think I've ever seen you do this type of style before, would love to see a full map.

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks, guys! I'm really happy that you like them.  :Smile: 

Abu, I think I use that name generator for nearly everything these days. The names just tickle me!  :Very Happy: 

Kacey, thanks. Antique maps are my favourite kind and I'm looking forward to making the full map.

----------


## Mouse

Ahem, yes  :Razz: 

I'd _really_ like to see you do a full map like this  :Wink:

----------


## Ilanthar

Very nice style! Very convincing. I love the motto as well  :Smile: .

----------


## Jariik

All the elements are in place to present this in a classic style.  A slight crackle effect at a corner or one or two spots on the edge of the bookmark can also help to give the illusion of something old, worn but not over-used.

----------


## ChickPea

Thanks, Jarik. That's a good idea. I'll try to incorporate that when I finally make the full size map.  :Smile:

----------

